# Natalie Portman tal vez está acercándose al muro ...



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Oct 2018)

A juzgar por estas fotos, donde aparece con la nueva moda de ir poco maqueada, yo ya tengo sospechas ... Qué lejos ya sus tiempos de chortina mostrando los pezoncetes en aquella playa, no somos nadie ... Pero por lo del metoo y demás : ¡¡ que se joda !!

No digo murazo pero creo que se aproxima con paso firme y seguro, lo véis, ¿ verdad ?


----------



## Amerika (2 Oct 2018)

Xardas dijo:


> Pfff desde las películas de Star Wars ya cayó un huevo. Se le fue la frescura.



en la primera era menor :cook:


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2018)

Maricon.


----------



## D4sser (2 Oct 2018)

Hacía siglos que no veía ese suelo; en mi ciudad hay uno así, comunica con un sótano y el vidrio es para que pase la luz.


----------



## Paul Walker (2 Oct 2018)

¿Acercándose?


----------



## ElCalvo (2 Oct 2018)

Si no ha llegado al muro, va lanzada directo y sin frenos.... que tragedia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Oct 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


>



claro, claro, en el 2004 estaba buena todavía hasta mi abuela ... desde entonces ha llovido bastante, por ejemplo 2 hijos, ese culo es historia
Yo melafó pero más que nada por nostalgia

---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 21:02 ----------




Señor de la tierra dijo:


> ¿Acercándose?



Jojojojojojoj ... se le está poniendo cara de bruja feminazi, es glorioso )


----------



## ElCalvo (2 Oct 2018)

Y no ha llegado siquiera a los 40...


----------



## Polirisitas (2 Oct 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> Maricon.



Se puede de intuiyír el hogopelo, ese por donde salen los gases que le sobraron a sus agwelos.

talwc


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Oct 2018)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> claro, claro, en el 2004 estaba buena todavía hasta mi abuela ... desde entonces ha llovido bastante, por ejemplo 2 hijos, ese culo es historia
> Yo melafó pero más que nada por nostalgia
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 21:02 ----------
> ...



Se da un aire a Bruce Jenner.


----------



## silverdaemon (2 Oct 2018)

no va a ser MILF, lo mismo que Ines Arrimadas. Es un tipo de belleza vinculado a la juventud.


----------



## abenitez1 (2 Oct 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> Maricon.



Si, hay mucha gente que piensa que es, como muchas otras actrices de holygood, transesuales hormonados y retocados desde la infancia. Yo no logro descarto


----------



## Maddie (2 Oct 2018)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Jojojojojojoj ... se le está poniendo cara de bruja feminazi, es glorioso )



Creo que es eso, caen en el feminazismo y se les va el encanto, basta ver a Scarlett Johansson que sigue guapa pero va descendiendo.







Hasta Rachel Maddow, bruja mayor del aquelarre feminazi, estaba medio bien antes


----------



## D4sser (2 Oct 2018)

El feminazismo es cáncer de sidra para el pizpiretismo.


----------



## Abrojo (2 Oct 2018)

Nasogenianos mandan


----------



## luismarple (2 Oct 2018)

Poco hambre habéis pasao!!! Yo le daba como si lo fueran a prohibir!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Oct 2018)

Xardas dijo:


> No jodas xD bueno, en la que mejor está es la segunda, con el mono ese blanco.



Por aquella época tenía pezoncitos como timbres de castillo


----------



## D_M (2 Oct 2018)

MURO DE LOS LAMENTOS JERUSALEM ISRAEL - YouTube


----------



## D4sser (2 Oct 2018)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Por aquella época tenía pezoncitos como timbres de castillo




Tal como la conozco, me apuesto que hizo ese topless para que la pillaran in fraganti.

Lo digo porque por aquellas edades era una remilgada ñoña petarda de cuidado. 
Pero actriz claro, y por tanto attention whore nivel dios, y la salida para enseñar pechamen sin dañar su moral era esa. 

Recomiendo una biografía suya que leí hace años, buenísima, que hizo un fan español de forma amateur, si es que sois capaces de encontrarla ahora. 
Me la pasó el propio autor en PDF en el IRC hace años, que se metía al canal el chaval.


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Oct 2018)

Xardas dijo:


> No jodas xD bueno, en la que mejor está es la segunda, con el mono ese blanco.



Se necesitan unos pocos centimetros más de culo en esa foto. Así mejor:







---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 22:08 ----------

En su época de chortina a mí me la ponía como el mástil de la Royal Navy. Pizpiretismo premium:



















Además que siempre nos quedará su papel en_ Beautiful Girls_. Un tío que ve como está a un paso de convertirse en un carapadre empujacarritos y justamente antes de eso se tropieza sin esperarlo con un genuina sartencita:







Tempus fugit, joder, carpe diem.


----------



## AJI-NO-MOTO (2 Oct 2018)

En estas fotos era menor de edad. Estáis denunciados todos al asistente que le limpia el culo a Echeminga.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (2 Oct 2018)

No pierden pizpiritez por el feminismo, es al revés... cuando ya no son pizpis, van al feminismo de cabeza.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Oct 2018)

AJI-NO-MOTO dijo:


> En estas fotos era menor de edad. Estáis denunciados todos al asistente que le limpia el culo a Echeminga.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (2 Oct 2018)

elecpat671 dijo:


> Por curiosidad, a que edad es "el muro"?



En ella, siempre.







Pero es judía y ha chupado los penes circuncidados adecuados del empoderamiento.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Oct 2018)

Es turco-china ?? 
dejo el tema abierto para los expertos.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 23:22 ----------




Xardas dijo:


> Y Scarlett es medio judía. Y qué. No es cuestión de raza. Seguramente casi todos los españoles tenemos sangre judía.



Se dice que un 20% en comun con los sefardos. Viene a ser un 10%. Yo no. Soy cristiano viejo. Libre de contaminaciones de morisma y marranos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Es turco-china ??
> dejo el tema abierto para los expertos.



No le veo rasgos turco-chinos ienso: Es mediterránea


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Oct 2018)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No le veo rasgos turco-chinos ienso: Es mediterránea



Lo digo porque es alubia. Y no parece sefardi.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Lo digo porque es alubia.* Y no parece sefardi*.



Joder que no, podría ser española, portuguesa, italiana, incluso francesa ... pero con un puntito exótico, un pelín ... a mi eso me suena a sefardí o similar, no sé :


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (2 Oct 2018)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Se necesitan unos pocos centimetros más de culo en esa foto. Así mejor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iba a decir esto mismo. Se le ba puestp cara de judía vieja. Murazo de Berlin tirando a Gran Muralla China... Pero, ¡Ay! en Beautiful Girls, el vivo retrato del pizpiretismo....

Aunque debo confesar que en esa peli la que ponia de verdad era la Uma Thurman - como un misil turcochino de la epoca de Brezhnev hoygan.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Oct 2018)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Iba a decir esto mismo. Se le ha puesto cara de judía vieja...



Yo tengo la impresión de que debe haber sido una estrecha de cuidado, y así como de otras famosillas se cuentan cosas, creo que de esta no. Este tipo de personas sólo tiene un intervalo de años salvables, por el impulso vital de la juventud, cuando eso acaba se les pone cara de ir oliendo mierda todo el día, hasta el final :

Pero ha tenido sus buenos momentoss


----------



## BlackDragon (3 Oct 2018)

Este tipo de mujeres mandibulacuadrada ojosdearpía solo puede gustarle a los betas de nacimiento que gustan de ser dominados en vez de dominar


----------



## Macpherson (3 Oct 2018)

Está chocheando. :XX:


----------



## Spinelli (3 Oct 2018)

La derroicion ser fuerte en ella. Se ve triste de que su vida como actriz ya este de capa caída.


----------



## Louis Renault (3 Oct 2018)

Lo de la cara de asco y oler a mierda se les va poniendo en el mismo choque con el muro o qué ?


----------



## maus (3 Oct 2018)

Ya tiene el cartílago facial hinchado, piel flácida y líneas de expresión muy marcadas. Su fecha de caducidad ha expirado.

La mayoría de las mujeres expiran a los 26 años de edad, algunas después, otras antes.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2018)

BlackDragon dijo:


> Este tipo de mujeres mandibulacuadrada ojosdearpía solo puede gustarle a los betas de nacimiento que gustan de ser dominados en vez de dominar



Hay que ser muy macho para domar a una mandibula cuadrada. Tenlo en cuenta.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Oct 2018)

Louis Renault dijo:


> *Lo de la cara de asco y oler a mierda se les va poniendo en el mismo choque con el muro o qué ?*





¿Qué cara pondrías tú si te estamparas contra un muro? Pues eso.


----------



## eltonelero (3 Oct 2018)

Yo diria que simplemente ha perdido cualquier atisbo de chortinez. Ahora es una mujer guapa normal sin mas. Envejece bien pero sin mantenerse como un pibón de juventud.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Oct 2018)

Ese cuello arrugado la delata.


----------



## J-Z (3 Oct 2018)

oficialmente derroyed, next


----------



## JMK (3 Oct 2018)

Pantalones Julian Muñoz. 

Sobaqueros. :|:|


----------



## holgazan (3 Oct 2018)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ese cuello arrugado la delata.



En esa foto se parece a mi abuela Remedios.


----------



## Chortina Premium (3 Oct 2018)

Hace tiempo que está en "el muro", recuerdo con deleite juvenil sus rasgos angelicales con un toque masculino,.... :: Ahora es una casi cincuentona con rasgos demasiado masculinizados y un cuerpo del montón.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Oct 2018)

Aquí haciendo de charobuster:








Oficialmente derroyed:


----------



## Abrojo (3 Oct 2018)

Cada mujer ha de estar bien conforme a su edad. A mí no me importaría tener una madura en mi vida, cuando toque, con el aspecto de Natalie.


----------



## D4sser (3 Oct 2018)

Abrojo dijo:


> Cada mujer ha de estar bien conforme a su edad. A mí no me importaría tener una madura en mi vida, cuando toque, con el aspecto de Natalie.




Pero no con su taraduría, créeme. Es una petarda premium.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Oct 2018)

D4sser dijo:


> Pero no con su taraduría, créeme. Es una petarda premium.



y una zombie NWO, muy inteligente dicen que es :XX:, si se ha metido en varios temas y por desinformada sólo ha hecho que meter la pata, encima hipócrita. Perdido todo atisbo de lozana juventud, va quedando sólo una señorita Rottenmeier progre, soberbia, altiva, repelente, aburrida, pesada, que siempre dice lo correcto según la secta esa ... Zorra !! 

Y los medios de mierda lamiéndole el ojal :ouch:

La genial respuesta de Natalie Portman cuando le preguntan por el escándalo Woody Allen | Vanity Fair


----------



## Chortina Premium (3 Oct 2018)

Es yidish nivel 10


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Ago 2019)

nuevas pruebas confirman cómo se ha esfumado la pizpirecencia


----------



## John Connor (5 Ago 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Aquí haciendo de charobuster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La pelicula esta es de lo mas infumable que he podido ver en mi vida.


----------



## Pelayo_M (5 Ago 2019)

Comparadas con otras se conserva relativamente bien.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Ago 2019)

Este fue su mejor momento, desde entonces todo fue a peor:


----------



## Pelayo_M (5 Ago 2019)

Depende de muchas variables, el angulo de la foto, sin maquillaje y un largo etc. pero lo dicho, se conserva relativametne bien.Y depende de si han pasado por el su bien amigo EL CIRUJANO, por lo que dicen la kruger es igual a BOTOX, con esa edad se tiene arruegas si si. 

Yo las prefiero al natural no con cara plastificada


----------



## ULTRAPACO (5 Ago 2019)

EL MURO LO ATRAVESÓ HACE TIEMPO


----------



## elmegaduque (5 Ago 2019)

Se está estampando ahora mismo.

Dentro de poco echará mano del metooooooo.


----------



## Pelayo_M (5 Ago 2019)

Tendra un buen cirujano,. cuando conozcas a alguien con su edad y sin arrugas avisa


----------



## moncton (5 Ago 2019)

eso es el veneno que les inoculaba el Weinstein a base de mamadas

Inmediatamente da fama y dinero pero a largo plazo tiene estos efectos secundarios

aparte de que si la cara es el espejo del alma, esta tia debe ser una hijaputa de cuidao

Y que el ser anorexica y tener 0 de grasa corporal hace que se caiga la piel y parezca un zombie


----------



## mecaweto (5 Ago 2019)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> A juzgar por estas fotos, donde aparece con la nueva moda de ir poco maqueada, yo ya tengo sospechas ... Qué lejos ya sus tiempos de chortina mostrando los pezoncetes en aquella playa, no somos nadie ... Pero por lo del metoo y demás : ¡¡ que se joda !!
> 
> No digo murazo pero creo que se aproxima con paso firme y seguro, lo véis, ¿ verdad ?



Marica.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Ago 2019)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Se está estampando ahora mismo.
> 
> *Dentro de poco echará mano del metooooooo.*



eso ya lo viene haciendo desde hace tiempo

"A los 13 ya querían violarme": por qué el #MeToo no es puritano para Natalie Portman


----------



## bulbullia (5 Ago 2019)

Maddie dijo:


> Creo que es eso, caen en el feminazismo y se les va el encanto, basta ver a Scarlett Johansson que sigue guapa pero va descendiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es al revés, al perder encanto y no conseguir ya papeles se vuelven feminazis para culpar al heteropatriarcado


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Ago 2019)

eso es, cansada, aburrida y con cara de oler mierda ... Bien se conservan Kate Beckinsale y Liz Hurley y son mucho mayores ( especialmente Liz ), ni punto de comparación con la nueva Thor jajajjajajaja


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Ago 2019)

Puff, esa foto es tremenda, quien viendo eso diga que se mantiene bien es que no tiene ojos en la cara, si parece que va maquillada para parecer mayor, jesus maría y josé  colgajos y precolgajos everywhere


----------



## Chimpu (5 Ago 2019)

Se va haciendo vieja. Ronda casi los 40 no es ninguna chiquilla

Hasta los 30 era top , ahora no tanto


----------



## visaman (5 Ago 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> Maricon.



romper ese culo maravilloso salvajemente o callad para siempre


----------



## Emperador (5 Ago 2019)

A mí nunca me pareció una tipa guapa a rabiar. De joven era la clásica mujer con cara de niña buena que no había roto un plato en su vida, y guapilla. Con el paso de los años, obviamente ha perdido eso. Para tener casi 40 tacos sigue estando bien, pero reitero que jamás la percibí como una belleza helénica.

Además es de lo más pro-NWO de todo Hollywood.

Lo cual no quita que me la follaría ahora, con 20 años, y cuando se tercie.


----------



## Harold Papanander (5 Ago 2019)

Qué feas son las judías, coño.

La raza del demonio.


----------



## Pelayo_M (5 Ago 2019)

La musa sigue vigente


----------



## Adriano_ (5 Ago 2019)

Tal vez? El muro se lo ha comido hace tiempo.


----------



## Chapapote1 (5 Ago 2019)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Lo de la cara de asco y oler a mierda se les va poniendo en el mismo choque con el muro o qué ?



La reina lleva un pastón en cirugía estética. Creo que lleva gastados más de 240000€. Todo a cargo del contribuyente por supuesto. Luego como dices, para que tenga cara como si estuviera oliendo mierda.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Ago 2019)

Un breve resplandor chortinezco en una tarde de verano no puede con un muro, es inútil


----------



## JKL-2 (16 Ago 2019)

Natalie Portman nunca fue un espectáculo de tía exhuberante físicamente.

El encanto que tenía consistía precisamente en dar esa imagen de chica normalita-glamourosa, con apariencia de tía delgadita, más bien guapita de cara y aspecto de pija-intelectual. 

La pones en pelis de Star Wars , V de Vendetta, Thor , Caballeros princesas y otras bestias , y ya tienes la musa perfecta del friki nerd gafapasta promedio.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Ago 2019)

la cámara la quiere, sin duda, tiene ese tipo de rostro fotogénico, pero por la calle si pasa ni te enteras ( pequeñita, pelín desgarbada y poco exhuberante ), cosa que nunca te pasaría con Kate Upton ( ni a un ciego )


----------



## mogollon (14 Sep 2019)

Pelayo_M dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 135287
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 135288
> 
> ...



Guapisima, en casino Royal se sale, buffff.








para el que dice que las judías son feas, habrá de todo toma un ejemplo:


----------



## Chortina Premium (14 Sep 2019)

Ya está en el muro, ya no es esa chica pizpi que te la ponía como pata de perro envevenao


----------



## Chichimango (14 Sep 2019)

La clave está en la increíble fotogenia que tiene, o al menos que tenía hasta hace poco. Te la cruzas por la calle y no es de las que te giras a verla, pero en cámara da muy bien.

Yo conozco a una chica que es el caso contrario: en vivo es guapísima pero en foto o en vídeo parece más bien normalita, no llama la atención.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Sep 2019)

Dos observaciones :

1) Escote abierto casi hasta el ombligo para enseñar no sabemos bien qué, porque no le queda medio gramo de tetas y está más seca que la mojama

2) Los maromos ya no se atreven a rodearla con los brazos en las fotos por si les denuncia por acoso sexual, poses de circunstancia


----------



## Chispeante (26 Sep 2019)

Chichimango dijo:


> La clave está en la increíble fotogenia que tiene, o al menos que tenía hasta hace poco. Te la cruzas por la calle y no es de las que te giras a verla, pero en cámara da muy bien.
> 
> Yo conozco a una chica que es el caso contrario: en vivo es guapísima pero en foto o en vídeo parece más bien normalita, no llama la atención.



Es mi caso, similar al de tu amiga. En directo tengo un pase, pero en foto parezco medio lelo. Volviendo al tema del hilo, a mi la Portman siempre me ha parecido una de las actrices más guapas de las las últimas décadas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Nov 2019)

Juventud divino tesoro
ya te vas ...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Nov 2019)

Ya puede hacer películas de mujer madura sin maquillaje, supongo que estará ilusionada


----------



## Kabraloka (22 Nov 2019)

es normal, luego se quejan de que les dan papeles a otras fulanas más jóvenes, pero es que a ellas se los dieron quitando a otras más viejas que estaban antes...


----------



## n_flamel (22 Nov 2019)

sigue estando pa' darla!


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Nov 2019)

Paul Walker dijo:


> ¿Acercándose?



Se está letiziando????


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Ene 2020)

se resite todavía la milf cabezona a empotrarse contra el muro, estimulantes pantaloncitos vaqueros ajustados


----------



## S. GOKU (29 Ene 2020)

Muy guapa en las pelis de star wars


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Ene 2020)

neutralizador1 dijo:


> Muy guapa en las pelis de star wars



desde entonces ha llovido ( incluso en Elda )


----------



## elviejo (29 Ene 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Dos observaciones :
> 
> 1) Escote abierto casi hasta el ombligo para enseñar no sabemos bien qué, porque no le queda medio gramo de tetas y está más seca que la mojama
> 
> 2) Los maromos ya no se atreven a rodearla con los brazos en las fotos por si les denuncia por acoso sexual, poses de circunstancia



Yo así, arreglada y vestida así - buscándolo -, sí le daba su último gran polvo delante del marido si quiere.
Pero que no se quite los tacones.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2020)

oslafo ? Ojo, con esas mierdas que cocina no tiene pinta de saber hacer unas buenas lentejas con chorizo


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (25 Abr 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> se resite todavía la milf cabezona a empotrarse contra el muro, estimulantes pantaloncitos vaqueros ajustados



Ostias, las rodillas las tiene destrozadas, esta ha chupado más pollas que el Dodo y Ladric juntos


----------



## imaginARIO (25 Abr 2020)

que pantalón tan feo por Dios, y con la bragueta a medio abrochar... y hasta casi el ombligo como Don Pimpón....
Está enmurada, sin dudas, está pa los gatos...


----------



## elpesetilla (25 Abr 2020)

nunca me ha gustado del todo esta jamba y mira que tiene la cara bonita


----------



## Coronavirus (25 Abr 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> A juzgar por estas fotos, donde aparece con la nueva moda de ir poco maqueada, yo ya tengo sospechas ... Qué lejos ya sus tiempos de chortina mostrando los pezoncetes en aquella playa, no somos nadie ... Pero por lo del metoo y demás : ¡¡ que se joda !!
> 
> No digo murazo pero creo que se aproxima con paso firme y seguro, lo véis, ¿ verdad ?



Yo drogado, tengo mejor cara, y es en serio


----------



## HoK. (25 Abr 2020)

Tendría 13-14 años, no creo que más


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Jun 2020)

OJO que parece que se está rodando en secreto un nuevo episodio de la guerra de las galaxias, aquí un trailer

Natalie Portman: Darth Vader's Force Sex #1 (PREVIEW)


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Oct 2020)

Parece que está a punto de empezar a rodar lo de Thor, no sé yo si ... en fin
Traje desabrochado lo justo para no enseñar barriguita y flacidez


----------



## Picard (7 Oct 2020)

Pues una señora normal, que te puede fregar las escaleras o despachar el pan. Si la gente dejara de endiosar a gente normal y corriente que trabaja haciendo películas o dando patadas a un balón y tomara como referentes a personas que valgan para algo de verdad (sin salirse de su propio entorno, no hace falta que salgan por la tele o en las revistas) nos iría mejor a todos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Oct 2020)




----------



## Decipher (7 Oct 2020)

Nunca fue gran cosa, lo único que tenia a favor era ser jovencita.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Oct 2020)

sí, además tiene pinta y fama de pisar poco el gimnasio, y eso que ha ido a rodar la peli así que debería estar en buena forma, creo que esas fotos son de Australia y rodarán allí ... Una _superhéroe _pelín desentrenada


----------



## DMYS (7 Oct 2020)

Paul Walker dijo:


> ¿Acercándose?









*"la luz que brilla con el doble de intensidad dura la mitad de tiempo"*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Oct 2020)

DMYS dijo:


> *"la luz que brilla con el doble de intensidad dura la mitad de tiempo"*



algo de eso debe ser


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2020)

Vuenos pieses, le echaba droja en el colacau


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Abr 2021)

Joder, el tiempo no hace prisioneros, me siento estremecer
Brutal


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2021)

estas fotos me han hecho ver la vida de forma diferente, dan que pensar, me han dado unas ganas tremendas de ir a la India a buscar respuestas


----------



## juantxxxo (25 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> estas fotos me han hecho ver la vida de forma diferente, dan que pensar, me han dado unas ganas tremendas de ir a la India a buscar respuestas



El maquillaje y la pasta que se debe gastar en tratamientos hacen milagros, hamijo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> El maquillaje y la pasta que se debe gastar en tratamientos hacen milagros, hamijo



van a tener que meter mucho maquillaje en el thor ese que está rodando, sí.
39 años, no hay forma humana de burlar al reloj ... Pero voy a aprovechar para meter mierda contra veganos porque yo lo valgo, de hecho ella es vegetariana desde los 9 años, alguien puede teorizar sobre ello y el envejecimeinto









Natalie Portman, vegetariana desde los 9 años - Diario Eco


Natalie Portman es una conocida defensora de los derechos de los animales y a menudo ha hablado sobre su adopción de una dieta vegetariana y vegana.




www.diario.eco


----------



## juantxxxo (25 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> van a tener que meter mucho maquillaje en el thor ese que está rodando, sí.
> 39 años, no hay forma humana de burlar al reloj ... Pero voy a aprovechar para meter mierda contra veganos porque yo lo valgo, de hecho ella es vegetariana desde los 9 años, alguien puede teorizar sobre ello y el envejecimeinto
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, yo melafo por los viejos tiempos y me marco un di caprio de puta madre


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Bah, yo melafo por los viejos tiempos y me marco un di caprio de puta madre



Maquíllala antes, insensato !!

pd : o ponle una careta con la Natalie joven


----------



## Decipher (25 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> van a tener que meter mucho maquillaje en el thor ese que está rodando, sí.



Nos esperan grandes risas.


----------



## -Alexia- (25 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> van a tener que meter mucho maquillaje en el thor ese que está rodando, sí.
> 39 años, no hay forma humana de burlar al reloj ... Pero voy a aprovechar para meter mierda contra veganos porque yo lo valgo, de hecho ella es vegetariana desde los 9 años, alguien puede teorizar sobre ello y el envejecimeinto
> 
> 
> ...



Lleva tantísimo botox y relleno que dudo que pueda actuar siendo mínimamente creíble... esa cara se mueve lo mínimo y menos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Lleva tantísimo botox y relleno que dudo que pueda actuar siendo mínimamente creíble... esa cara se mueve lo mínimo y menos.



en esas fotos tiene un rictus plasticoso extraño.
Es curioso como percibimos las cosas, basta que cambien unos pocos detalles en un rostro y tu percepción cambia totalemente al verlo


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Joder, el tiempo no hace prisioneros, me siento estremecer
> Brutal





Y no tiene ni 40 años, eso es un espanto joder.


----------



## -Alexia- (25 Abr 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Y no tiene ni 40 años, eso es un espanto joder.



Tenía los rasgos muy aniñados, esos rasgos envejecen mal.


----------



## Petruska (25 Abr 2021)

A ver, nunca ha sido tan guapa como nos la ensalzaban. Siempre ha tenido más frente que cara. Das una patada a una piedra y te sale una docena de chicas más guapas que lo que era Natalie Portman. Ahora tiene 40 años que parecen 65. Estas caras aniñadas lucen bien en la adolescencia y hasta los treinta y pocos años pero luego envejecen fatal, parecen muñecotas viejas. Es lo que le ha pasado a esta mujer y a otras como Brooke Shields, Claudia Schiffer, etc. Insisto, esas caras de muñequita son muy monas en los veinte, hasta los treinta y pocos, pero luego se convierten en caras de niña viejas, y pierden toda la gracia.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Abr 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> Ahora tiene 40 años que parecen 65.



Tantos no.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Tenía los rasgos muy aniñados, esos rasgos envejecen mal.



me recuerda a las fotos que he visto de Audrey Hepburn en su madurez.
En una de sus primeras apariciones en tv, el viejo verde Letterman le dice lo guapa que es y ella pone una expresión muy pizpi 0:33


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> ... Das una patada a una piedra y te sale una docena de chicas más guapas que lo que era Natalie Portman ...



No tantas, nomensajeres ... y no tan listas y posicionaditas ( that juden thing you know ). Tenía mucho encanto en sus buenos momentos.
A mi en el subgénero ese de mujeres pequeñitas y morenas/castañas me ha gustado mucho Rachel Bilson, muy mona también pero además tenía caderas, culete y un cuerpo estimable ( dentro de ese estilo de mujer, me refiero )


----------



## -Alexia- (25 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No tantas, nomensajeres ... y no tan listas y posicionaditas ( that juden thing you know ). Tenía mucho encanto en sus buenos momentos.
> A mi en el subgénero ese de mujeres pequeñitas y morenas/castañas me ha gustado mucho Rachel Bilson, muy mona también pero además tenía caderas, culete y un cuerpo estimable ( dentro de ese estilo de mujer, me refiero )



Tiene un torso muy bonito pero es paticortísima, si no, hubiese tenido un cuerpazo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Tiene un torso muy bonito pero es paticortísima, si no, hubiese tenido un cuerpazo.



según la internete mide 1.57 y tiene más torso que piernas, cierto


----------



## Mamooth (25 Abr 2021)

En "caballeros, princesas y otras bestias"...


https://i0.wp.com/indiancelebblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/Natalie-portman-israeli-actress-cm1-24-hot-bikini-photo.jpg?fit=611%2C1068&ssl=1


----------



## Albion (25 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> estas fotos me han hecho ver la vida de forma diferente, dan que pensar, me han dado unas ganas tremendas de ir a la India a buscar respuestas



Quitáis las ganas de vivir, si es que alguna vez las hemos tenido.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 638369
> Ver archivo adjunto 638370



qué horror la Schiffer, parece un rockero derroido de 70 años tras una vida entera dedicada a las drogas y el alcohol

pd : o el de los Morancos con peluca


----------



## Señormerigueder (25 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Por aquella época tenía pezoncitos como timbres de castillo



Y unas caderas que prometían la luuuz.
De que año son las fotox?


----------



## Señormerigueder (25 Abr 2021)

La tronada del palito, si que tiene peligro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2021)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Y unas caderas que prometían la luuuz.
> De que año son las fotox?



año 2000 nada menos, tenía 19 años









Natalie Portman Topless at the Beach (2000)!


Let's all remember the time when a 19-year old Natalie Portman was caught topless at the beach!



www.thenipslip.com


----------



## octopodiforme (8 May 2021)

En Sydney, hoy.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 May 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


> En Sydney, hoy.



No me pises que llevo chanclas y vengo de torear en las ventas killo


----------



## FrandeSales (8 May 2021)

irene-monterizada


----------



## lascanteras723 (8 May 2021)

Me recuerda a la hija de la Preysler.


----------



## Thundercat (8 May 2021)

sigue estando buena. Maricones


----------



## octopodiforme (8 May 2021)

Es una mujer corriente, al día de hoy.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 May 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Es una mujer corriente, al día de hoy.



Comprendo que quiera ir cómoda, pero no se puede poner por ejemplo unas sandalias bonitas ? Eso que lleva son chanclas de calorro


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 May 2021)

sí, o para estar por casa, o en la playa si no tienes mucho gusto ... pero joder son horrendas


----------



## RayoSombrio (9 May 2021)

No está envejeciendo bien...es de esas actrices cuya belleza se queda en la juventud. Es verdad que estuvo a favor del puto Me Too? Ese movimiento fue el pistoletazo de salida de la derroición del cine USA.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 May 2021)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No está envejeciendo bien...es de esas actrices cuya belleza se queda en la juventud. Es verdad que estuvo a favor del puto Me Too? Ese movimiento fue el pistoletazo de salida de la derroición del cine USA.



a favor ? ... el _me too_ le queda muy moderado, esta tía está a la vanguardia de todos esos rollos políticos y de feminismo, además es muy lista, domina bien el arte del postureo y para colmo tiene a todos los medios progres babeando por las gilipolleces que dice ... la única que le ha dicho las cosas a la cara es Rose McGowan









"Tu activismo es un fraude": el durísimo mensaje contra Natalie Portman por su gesto feminista en los Oscar


Natalie Portman posó en la alfombra roja con una capa en la que había bordado el nombre de todas las directoras que la Academia había ignorado. Una denuncia necesaria que no todas han recibido con aplausos.




www.revistavanityfair.es


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 May 2021)

de la fe progre ? sí, pero no, acaba de denunciar en una entrevista a la fox que el partido demócrata no es una ideología sino un culto, y está evolucionando en sus ideas, ya advirtió también que los medios van a ocultar las políticas bélicas de Biden y ha puesto memes al respecto ( bombardeos inclusivos con la bandera lgtbi y cosas parecidos ). Es obvio que en ese mundo de jolivuz ha habido y habrá un montón de depredadores sexuales porque es un entorno tóxico e hipócrita, eso es otra historia


----------



## Herodotez (9 May 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Joder, el tiempo no hace prisioneros, me siento estremecer
> Brutal



Hostia puta, esta también tiene déficit de Adrenocromo dese?

Joder, si no es muro desde luego es tapia.


----------



## Decipher (10 May 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a favor ? ... el _me too_ le queda muy moderado, esta tía está a la vanguardia de todos esos rollos políticos y de feminismo, además es muy lista, domina bien el arte del postureo y para colmo tiene a todos los medios progres babeando por las gilipolleces que dice ... la única que le ha dicho las cosas a la cara es Rose McGowan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OY VEY


----------



## octopodiforme (11 May 2021)

Ha estado mirando a ver si compra esta casa horrible en Sydney. 









Natalie Portman and husband spotted house hunting in Australia


The “Thor” actress was seen touring a bucolic Australian house outside Sydney recently, The Post has exclusively learned.




nypost.com


----------



## Decipher (11 May 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ha estado mirando a ver si compra esta casa horrible en Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿No pensará viajar allí en avión? ¿Mucho famosete yendose a Australia no?


----------



## octopodiforme (11 May 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿No pensará viajar allí en avión? ¿Mucho famosete yendose a Australia no?



Huyen de los impuestos de California. Los impuestos que recetan a los demás. 

La casa parece el establo.


----------



## Decipher (11 May 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Huyen de los impuestos de California. Los impuestos que recetan a los demás.



El puñetero progresismo es igual en todos lados. Saqueo coordinado del prójimo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 May 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Huyen de los impuestos de California. Los impuestos que recetan a los demás.
> 
> La casa parece el establo.



pero qué me estás contando, que se va a quedar a vivir allí después de rodar la pinícula ? ... no lo veo yo eso.
Por cierto, la casa es una pijada post-moderna rarísima, es como un monasterio con un claustro interior


----------



## octopodiforme (11 May 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pero qué me estás contando, que se va a quedar a vivir allí después de rodar la pinícula ? ... no lo veo yo eso.



Hay una lista.









Why Are So Many Hollywood Stars In Australia Right Now?


There are so many famous faces in Australia right now—from Natalie Portman, Melissa McCarthy, Matt Damon, Jeff Goldblum, and more—and we're rounding up their reasons why.




www.elle.com.au


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 May 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Hay una lista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Thanks to Australia's handling of the pandemic ..."

jajajajjajajajaja ... estos cabrones predican restricciones para el populacho y luego se piran a un sitio donde puedan hacer lo que quieran, panda de hipócritas


----------



## octopodiforme (17 Jun 2021)

Fotografiada en las últimas horas corriendo por Sydney.

De las imágenes infiero que está en baja forma.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Jun 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Fotografiada en las últimas horas corriendo por Sydney.
> 
> De las imágenes infiero que está en baja forma.



Nunca ha sido una atleta, y parece más vaga que cometo, lista como ella sola, eso sí. Lo único que me gusta de su evolución física es que ha ensanchado por la zona del muslo superior y caderas, en la foto de frente se nota perfectamente.
Por cierto, no sé si es forera porque desde hace tiempo me parece que se está quedando medio calva


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Jun 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Nunca ha sido una atleta, y parece más vaga que cometo, lista como ella sola, eso sí. Lo único que me gusta de su evolución física es que ha ensanchado por la zona del muslo superior y caderas, en la foto de frente se nota perfectamente.
> Por cierto, no sé si es forera porque desde hace tiempo me parece que se está quedando medio calva



Ha parido 3 veces..


----------



## ElBromas (18 Jun 2021)

Es que una mujer sin tetas a poco que se descuide tiene más barriga... y un culo carpeta se puede perdonar con unas buenas tetas pero no con una tabla de plqnchar


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Jun 2021)

Gastada y cansada, esta semana en Vaucluse, New South Wales, Australia.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Ago 2021)

Con 15 años en 1996.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Ene 2022)

Ayer en Los Feliz, L.A.

Te tienen que pagar para llevártela a casa.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Ene 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 920094
> Ver archivo adjunto 920095
> 
> 
> ...



lo de Maternité es otra ridicula reivindicación feminarcisista o es algún tipo de broma o sátira ?


----------



## octopodiforme (26 Ene 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> lo de Maternité es otra ridicula reivindicación feminarcisista o es algún tipo de broma o sátira ?



¡Mejor ni preguntarle!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Ene 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¡Mejor ni preguntarle!



por cierto, te has dejado la foto mejor, cara de oler ... No sé si está leyendo este hilo ( reaccionando, que se dice ahora )


----------



## perrosno (27 Ene 2022)

Joder en una foto me recuerda a la ex de Carlo Lozano.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Jul 2022)

te sorprende y te raja el alma que una chortina pizpireta, luego reconvertida en joven de belleza evidente, de repente se parezca a una tía segunda que te venía a visitar de niño. 

PUTA VIDA TETE


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (6 Jul 2022)

No somos nadie, descanse en rip.


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Jul 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> te sorprende y te raja el alma que una chortina pizpireta, luego reconvertida en joven de belleza evidente, de repente se parezca a una tía segunda que te venía a visitar de niño.
> 
> PUTA VIDA TETE



Se le ha puesto cara de abuela ashkenazi que aun habla a los nietos en yiddish.

*SIC TRANSIT GLORIA MUNDI.*


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Jul 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> te sorprende y te raja el alma que una chortina pizpireta, luego reconvertida en joven de belleza evidente, de repente se parezca a una tía segunda que te venía a visitar de niño.
> 
> PUTA VIDA TETE



He sido el primero en decir que debería interpretar a la madre de Thor.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Sep 2022)

The wall es implacable, no respeta jerarquías, es revolucionario


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Sep 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> The wall es implacable, no respeta jerarquías, es revolucionario



Está charificada, pero me sigue gustando


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Está charificada, pero me sigue gustando



te entiendo, pero tiene ya la vejez escrita en el rostro, aunque no es tan mayor


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Sep 2022)

Al final me la voy a tener que follar, qué desgracia la mía


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Sep 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> te entiendo, pero tiene ya la vejez escrita en el rostro, aunque no es tan mayor



Se le ve la edad, pero vamos...es una mujer con la que quedaría sin pensarlo.


----------



## machotafea (20 Sep 2022)

Son judías. Son un cáncer


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Al final me la voy a tener que follar, qué desgracia la mía



habría que verificar cómo está de cuerpo, en las fotos yo la veo mejor que de cara ( excepto una tripita flácida como secuela de los embarazos ), pero sería necesario desnudarla y ponerla a cuatro patas, mirando para La Sagra, antes de arriesgarse a dar una opinión


----------



## Scardanelli (21 Sep 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> The wall es implacable, no respeta jerarquías, es revolucionario



Es muy duro encontrarnos con esto a los que vimos Beautiful Girls de jóvenes...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Nov 2022)

Bonito cuello ... taluec


----------

